# kleinbarsche verwerten



## feko (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo,aufgrund eines / mehrern Hegefischens fallen demnächst hunderte Barsche an,max. 15 cm.
Was tun mit dem Fisch?
Zum wegschmeißen sind se ja auch zu schade,habt ihr ne Idee?
gruß


----------



## vermesser (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Ausnehme, abziehen, in Mehl und Ei welzen und braten...lecker lecker...knuspriges Brot, Bier oder Wein und ein bissel Salat...dafür lass ich fast alles andere stehen...

Sonst Fischsuppe (auskochen und das Fleisch von den Gräten lösen) draus machen...

Oder filetieren und in die Auflaufform...


----------



## Algon (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



feko schrieb:


> fallen demnächst *hunderte* *Barsche* an,max. 15 cm.
> Was tun mit dem Fisch?
> *Zum wegschmeißen sind se ja auch zu schade*,habt ihr ne Idee?
> gruß


Ja, zum wegschmeißen zu schade, aber nicht zum freilassen........

MfG Algon


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



Algon schrieb:


> Ja, zum wegschmeißen zu schade, aber nicht zum freilassen........
> 
> MfG Algon




Und ich dachte schon, dass ich mit dieser Meinung alleine stehe....




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## andy72 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

das ist ein hegefischen! man kann sie auch einfrieren und als köderfisch auf hecht benutzen !!!!!


----------



## Algon (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



andy72 schrieb:


> das ist ein hegefischen! !!!!!


Und?

MfG Algon


----------



## andy72 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

und was!? essen oder als köder ist doch ne tolle verwendung!


----------



## Phil Lee (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

...ich bin auch für freilassen!
Wer noch?


----------



## Algon (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



andy72 schrieb:


> und was!? essen oder als köder ist doch ne tolle verwendung!


Hunderte?|bigeyes  


MfG Algon


----------



## andy72 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

ich hab ne grosse tiefkühltruhe 

wo will man die barsche denn freilassen,hier bei mir in nrw ist das umsetzen von fischen in andere gewässer verboten wegen seuchengefahr und ähnlichem!


----------



## ivo (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Zurücksetzten!



Wie kann man nur fischen gehen, alles abknüppeln und sich dann fragen was man mit dem Fisch macht. Kormoran auf zwei Beinen! #d


----------



## Algon (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



andy72 schrieb:


> ich hab ne grosse tiefkühltruhe


wie lange willst Du die denn einfrieren?
Ich seh das ja bei uns, die die am meisten rausangeln schreien dann am lautesten das kein Fisch mehr da ist. Ich würde ein paar mitnehmen und den Rest freilassen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Lachskiller (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

ivo  das sehe auch wie du 

Gruß LK#d


----------



## Zusser (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



Algon schrieb:


> Ja, zum wegschmeißen zu schade, aber nicht zum freilassen........



Freilassen? 
Wozu sollte man sie dann erst fangen? ;+

Grüße aus Zus


----------



## Schuschek (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Hegefischen, siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hegefischerei

damit erübrigen sich etliche Antworten von einigen, die es nicht gelesen haben sollten


----------



## Algon (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Hegefischen, siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hegefischerei
> 
> damit erübrigen sich etliche Antworten von einigen, die es nicht gelesen haben sollten



wenn dem so ist, ok.

MfG Algon


----------



## ivo (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Hegefischen, siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hegefischerei
> 
> damit erübrigen sich etliche Antworten von einigen, die es nicht gelesen haben sollten




Das ist aber kein Grund zum sinnlosen Abschlachten!|uhoh:


----------



## Schuschek (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



ivo schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein Grund zum sinnlosen Abschlachten!|uhoh:


 
Dann erkläre wie man einer Verbuttung sonst entgegenwirkt?


----------



## Zusser (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



Algon schrieb:


> Der Barsch ist in diesem Fall Beifang.^^


Woher weißt du das? 
Dem OP hab ich entnommen, dass im Rahmen eines Hegefischens viele kleine Barsche gefangen werden.

Immer gleich der Beißreflex wenn jemand Fische verwerten will...

On-Topic:
Die kleinen Fische eignen sich super als Katzenfutter.
Mit Barschen hab ich diesbeszüglich keine Erfahrung, ich nehme kleine Rotaugen und Brachsen (10..15cm)
Die Katze liebt die Fischchen. Sie frisst sie komplett mit Kopf und Gräten.
Einfach grob ausnehmen (muss nicht unbedingt sein), in einen Plastikbeutel stecken und eine Minute in den Micro bei voller Leistung.

Wichtig: Vor dem Verfüttern an die Katz' unbedingt abkühlen lassen!!

Grüße aus Zus


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Dann erkläre wie man einer Verbuttung sonst entgegenwirkt?





Wie geill, lies mal deine Signatur:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Ich schmeiß mich weg.:q:q



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## ivo (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Vielleicht mit passendem Besatz (Raubfische) und weniger Kormoranen auf zwei Beinen die die Fische wieder raus holen (Fangbeschränkungen).

Nur so ne Idee.|evil:


----------



## Schuschek (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Wie geill, lies mal deine Signatur:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> Ich schmeiß mich weg.:q:q
> 
> ...


 
Oh man, Hegefischen damit zu vergleichen ist ja wohl etwas Armselig. Aber wenn man nicht mehr weiter weiss fängt man mit so nem Quatsch an.


----------



## Siermann (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Ich würde sagen dein Angelverband macht mal einen Termin aus an denen ihr euch trefft....es wird geangelt...anschließend gibt es ein deftiges Fischessen ( zubereitung wurde oben ja genannt) und dan sind auch alle verspeist.!
Zu diesem Termin können die Mitglieder auch Frau und Kind mitbringen...vllt. lecken davon dann auch welche Blut am Angeln 

Allso organisiert mal ein gemeinsammes und zugleich gemütliches Miteinander.!





lg
Tim


----------



## Schuschek (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



ivo schrieb:


> Vielleicht mit passendem Besatz (Raubfische) und weniger Kormoranen auf zwei Beinen die die Fische wieder raus holen (Fangbeschränkungen).
> 
> Nur so ne Idee.|evil:


 
Die Idee ist gut. Das muss man halt von Gewässer zu Gewässer prüfen wie und ob es umsetzbar ist. Es muss ja wieder ein Gleichgwicht geschaffen werden


----------



## Tomasz (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Hegefischen, siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hegefischerei
> 
> damit erübrigen sich etliche Antworten von einigen, die es nicht gelesen haben sollten



Da stimme ich Dir völlig zu. Das Hegefischen ist an einigen Gewässern Bestandteil der Gewässerpflege. So kann es bei verbutteten Beständen von Barschen, Schleien oder wie bei uns am See von Brassen, notwendig werden den Bestand zu regulieren. Wodurch auch immer, haben bestimmte Fischarten eine so hohe Bestandsdichte, dass sie zur Kleinwüchsigkeit neigen. 
In früheren Zeiten hatte der Fischer bei uns am See den Bestand reguliert. Seit dem der Fischer runter ist, nehmen die Brassen überhand und verdrängen alle anderen Friefischarten. Zudem bleiben die Brassen klein und schmalrückig. Bei Barschen kenne ich ähnliche Tendenzen. Man fängt diese Fische dann massenhaft, aber fast nie einen größeren. Deshalb werden diese Fischarten für die Hege freigegeben, sprich sie sollen anglerisch oder wie auch immer dem Gewässer entnommen werden. Bei einem solchen Hegefischen dürfen dann in der Regel nur die zu behegenden Fische entnommen werden. Andere Fischarten sind schonend zurück zu setzten. Von einem leerfischen o.ä. kann also in keinster weise die Rede sein. Dass zeigt ja auch der Hinweis des TE, dass er massenweise kleine Barsche hat. 
Ob ein umsetzten in andere Gewässer sinnvoll ist, vermag ich nicht einzuschätzen, da es sein kann, dass die verbutteten Fische genetisch so degeneriert sind, dass sie auch in anderen Gewächsern nicht abwachsen können. Aber wie gesagt, ich habe davon keine Ahnung.
Das ist jetzt die blanke Theorie. Jeder muss selbst entscheiden, ob er an einem solchen Hegefischen teilnimmt. Für mich persönlich ist das nichts, aber ich werde niemanden verteufeln, der so etwas mitmacht.

Zum Thema zurück: Haut abziehen und knusprig braten.
Übrigens werden aus den verbutteten Brassen, die beim uns beim Hegefischen gefangen werden, Fischbuletten für die nächtse Veranstaltung gemacht.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Oh man, Hegefischen damit zu vergleichen ist ja wohl etwas Armselig. Aber wenn man nicht mehr weiter weiss fängt man mit so nem Quatsch an.





Naja, du schreibst das was von sinnvoller Verwertung.
Für mich ist das stumpfe abschlagen von Fischen, bei denen man schon im vorraus nicht weiß, wie man sie verwerten soll, ziemlich sinnlos.
Hegefischen schön und gut, aber mal ganz ehrlich: Bringt so ein einzelnes Hegefischen auf Kleinbarsch was?


Das ist der Vorschlag von ivo schon deutlich sinnvoller.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Zusser (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Naja, du schreibst das was von sinnvoller Verwertung.
> Für mich ist das stumpfe abschlagen von Fischen, bei denen man schon im vorraus nicht weiß, wie man sie verwerten soll, ziemlich sinnlos.
> Hegefischen schön und gut, aber mal ganz ehrlich: Bringt so ein einzelnes Hegefischen auf Kleinbarsch was?



Ging es in diesem ganzen Thema nicht genau darum,
eine *Verwertungsmöglichkeit *für die kleinen Barsche *zu finden?
* 
Soweit ich weiß kennst du weder das Gewässer um das es geht,
noch weißt du wie oft dieses Fischen stattfinden wird
noch wieviele Angler daran teilnehmen.

Grüße aus Zus


----------



## SchwalmAngler (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Ein ähnliches Problem haben wir mit Haseln. Die Viecher vermehren sich ohne Ende und die Raubfische kommen nicht hinterher.

Wenn schon die Möglichkeit besteht ein gezieltes Hegefischen zu machen, bietet es sich auch an die Fische (um einer Verbuttung entgegen zu wirken) zu entnehmen.

Als sinnvolle Verwertung kann man die Fische ausnehmen, Schuppen, dann würzen und in Mehl wenden und im Ganzen frittieren. Die Fische können dann wie Chips gegessen werden incl. der Gräten, die merkt man gar nicht wenn die Fische richtig durchfrittiert sind.


----------



## Tomasz (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Mit Besatzmaßnahmen wäre ich vorsichtig. Unser See mit den verbutteten Brasse hat einen natürlichen Bastand an Zandern. Diese fressen aber nicht diese hochrückigen Brassen, sondern kleine Barsche und Plötzen. Seit einigen Jahren ist der Wels aus anderen Seen natürlicherweise eingewandert. Erst war die Freude groß, dass er die Brassen dezimieren könnte. Jetzt haben wir kaum noch Aale im See und auch die restlichen Karpfen wurden immer weniger. Nach den Welsen nimmt der Hechtbestand zu. Der könnte natürlich die Brassen fressen und macht es auch teilweise. Nur fürchten jetzt alle, dass der Zander abwandern wird. 
Übrigens sollte Hegefischen kein stumpfes Abschlagen sein. Entweder nimmt man den Fisch für den Eigenbedarf mit, oder er wird gesammelt einer Verwertung (Tierpark o.ä.) zugeführt. 
Das was manchen vielleicht an dieser Verwertung nicht sinnvoll erscheint, ist es aber doch, da er ja auf Grund der Verbuttung für den menschlichen Verzehr kaum Fleisch auf den Knochen hat.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## FisherMan66 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Wie geill, lies mal deine Signatur:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
> 
> Ich schmeiß mich weg.:q:q
> 
> ...


 
Was soll denn an der Signatur auszusetzen sein? Das ist genau die richtige Einstellung, die da in der Signatur wiedergegeben wird.
Die jenigen, die nur für ihren Adrenalinhaushalt angeln sind mir wesentlich suspekter als die Kochtopfangler.

Außerdem ging es doch in diesem Thread darum, einen Lösungsansatz für die Verwerung vieler kleiner Barsche zu finden, und nicht darum, den TE in irgend eine Richtung zu bekehren.

Mir gefällt das Fritieren auch sehr gut. Außerdem sind kleine Barsche bei uns der Top-Köder auf große Aale.


----------



## hans albers (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

moin....

legger fischfrikadellen draus machen
oder als köderfische  

greetz

lars


----------



## feko (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Junge,hier gehts ja ab...
es ist ein Privatsee,und die Barsche sind extrem verbuttet.
Raubaale sind vorhanden,werden aber nochmal welche nachsetzen,genau wie im Herbst Zander.
Die Barsche sind nie besetzt worden,nu sind sie da,und zwar tausendfach.Jedes Jahr wurden es mehr,überall sind Schwärme dieser kleinen Racker.
Man tut den Barschen keinen gefallen wenn man sie schont,das Ziel ist es,soviele Barsche abzufischen,das einige abwachsen können und dann durch Kannibalismus die kleinen,mit den Zandern und AAlen in einem vernünftigen Verhältnis zu bringen.
Waren ja einige gute Vorschläge dabei,frittieren,braten,Katzenfutter,als Fischfutter(Aquarium),einige einfrieren als köfis,hab ich schon.
Ob sich eine Fischzucht für intressiert?Habe ja eine in der Nähe,ich frag mal an.
Wer natürlich Kleinbarsche möchte kann mich anschreiben,vill findet sich ja ein Weg welche zukommen zu lassen.
lg
achja,bleibt mal n bissel locker... :q


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Frag doch mal beim nähsten Tierpark/Tierheim nach, ob die nicht sowas brauchen könnten zum verfüttern. Über so eine Spende würden die sich sicherlich freuen.


----------



## Boendall (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Mein Onkel hatte das Problem an seinem kleinen Teich mit Schleien.
Da der Mönch kaputt war und der Pachtvertrag auslief, mussten wir mit der Rute abfischen.

Ich hatte noch nie Schleien mit eingefallenen Schultern gesehen|bigeyes.

Hegefischen macht durchaus Sinn und glaubt mir, soooo lustig wie das klingt ist es bei weitem nicht, da sich der anfängliche "Fangrausch" schnell legt und kleine Fische die einem schon beim Aufklatschen des Köders fast an den Haken springen zu fangen ist absolut uninteressant, weil es mMn nichts mehr mit Angeln zu tun hat. Nach dem einen Wochenende hab ich die Einladung zum nächsten Hegefischen dankend abgelehnt.

Wir haben die Fische einem Kumpel gegeben, der Welse hat.  Er hat sie in den Vorfluter gesetzt, bei einem Hochwasser letzten Jahres hat es ein paar in den Teich geschwemmt und heuer wurden schon grössere Schleien gefangen, obwohl nur der degenerierte Bestand als Futterfisch gesetzt wurde.

Scheinbar kann auch aus verbutteten Fischen wieder was werden, wenn die Umgebung stimmt.#c


----------



## Boendall (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



ivo schrieb:


> Zurücksetzten!
> 
> 
> 
> Wie kann man nur fischen gehen, alles abknüppeln und sich dann fragen was man mit dem Fisch macht. Kormoran auf zwei Beinen! #d


 
Dann kann man sich das Hegefischen auch sparen oder|kopfkrat


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Frikadellen oder Fischsuppe, geht beides mit Barschen gut und schmeckt auch!

Und zurücksetzen.... lieber würde ich mit dem Angeln aufhören, als mich von Minibarschen nerven zu lassen und die andauernt zu verangeln....

Oder halt lecker Buletten machen. 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Tomasz (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Stimmt, für Fischsuppe sind Barsche auch sehr lecker. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## feko (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Danke für die sinnvollen atworten.
Ein Vergnügen wirds wirklich nicht,und ich denke es bleibt nicht bei hunderten...auf dauer werden es wohl mehr.
Und mit einem Abfischen wirds net getan sein.
Aber fürs Gewässer ists beste.
Werde jetzt erstmal richtig viele Aale besetzen,das ist schonmal das Beste.
Gewässerpflege ist manchmal nicht so einfach...
Habe gleich am Anfang gesagt da müssen mehr Räuber rein,aber nein,wollte keiner hören,wegen der Forellen.
Und dominisieren die Barsche so,das ein Forellenbesatz mit fingerlangen Forellen ausgeschlossen ist,da sie ja sofort gefressen werden würden.
Nun fressen die Barsche alles weg,und die alten Forellen wachsen langsamer.
Es muß halt alles im Gleichgewicht sein.Und die Paar Großforellen die mittlerweile nur mit Köfi fangbar sind werden nie und nimmer den Barschen Herr.
Und nun müssen wir Räuber spielen.
Leider.
lg


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Also wenn ich mir hier so einige Beiträge reinziehe, vorneweg die von ivo, dann gibts nur eine Note: Allgemeine Fischkunde - mangelhaft!

Wer sich richtig kundig machen möchte, dem empfehle ich zum Thema kleinwüchsiger Barsche, Hungerformen und echter Verbuttung von Barschen die Arbeiten von Hans-Otto Baegli, Fischereibiologe.

In abgeschlossenen Kleingewässern ist ausnahmslose Entnahme von kleinen Barschen die einzige Lösung, um zu gesunden Beständen zu kommen. Er rät sogar dazu, abgenadelte Weihnachtsbäume vor der Barschlaichzeit im Uferbereich zu versenken und diese, sobald die Laichschnüre des Barsches daran anhaften, sofort zu entnehmen. Ziel ist es ganze Jahrgänge zu eleminieren, um dem Massenaufkommen Herr zu werden.

Lediglich größere Barsche werden geschont. So lässt sich bei einem passenden Gewässer ein echter und vor allem gesunder Großbarschbestand aufbauen. Lediglich acht bis zwölf Jahre Zeit sollte man sich schon für das Unternehmen rauslassen.


----------



## Breamhunter (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Frag doch mal beim nähsten Tierpark/Tierheim nach, ob die nicht sowas brauchen könnten zum verfüttern. Über so eine Spende würden die sich sicherlich freuen.



Wir haben hier in der Ecke eine Vogelaufzuchtstation wo ab und zu was hinkommt. Vom Nachbarverein bringen sie die Fische in den Zoo. Muß natürlich vorher abgesprochen werden. Und ganz wichtig: Geschluckte, abgerissene Haken entfernen.


----------



## Grxxbxrsch (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Andals Vorschlag ist der einzig Richtige um auf Dauer die Barschpopulationen in solchen abgeschlossenen Kleingewässern gesund zu erhalten.


----------



## u-see fischer (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



Graubarsch schrieb:


> Andals Vorschlag ist der einzig Richtige um auf Dauer die Barschpopulationen in solchen abgeschlossenen Kleingewässern gesund zu erhalten.



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen.

Falls ihr die Fische einem Tierpark oder Tierheim überlassen wollt, solltet ihr unbedingt vorher anfragen ob die die Fische überhaupt wollen/annehmen.

Der Zoo in Wuppertal nimmt z.B. keine mit der Angel gefangene Fische an. Die haben viel zu viel Angst vor tief geschluckten und abgerissene Haken.

PS. Im ersten Blinker Sonderheft Barsch stand mal ein Rezept für handlange Barsche. Die wurden filetiert, in Mehl gewendet und anschließend gebraten. Nennt sich in der Schweiz auch "Eglifillet"


----------



## Grxxbxrsch (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Dezimierung einer aus den Fugen geratenen Tierpopulation, wenn natürliche Selektionsfaktoren versagen oder nicht vorhanden sind ist oft der einzige Weg um den restlichen Bestand zur Gesundung zurückzuführen.
Ich komme eigentlich von der Jagd. Da gibt es oft ähnliche Probleme.
Als Beispiel möchte ich den Fuchs anführen. Einen aus dem Ruder geratenen Fuchsbestand sollte man, um einen durch die Tollwut als natürlicher Regulator möglichen Seuchengang zu vermeiden,aufs schärfste bejagen.
Das heißt, so brutal es klingen mag ,das ganze Geheck ,also Fähe mit Jungfüchsen alle zu erlegen, sowie die einzelnen Füchse die im Wald und Feld einem vor den Lauf kommen
Das, ein oder zwei Jahre durchgeführt vermeidet in der Regel einen für den Menschen und Tier gefährlichen Tollwutausbruch. Die Füchse kann man mit dieser Methode nicht ausrotten. Das ist auch nicht die Absicht ,da ein gesunder Fuchsbestand ein wichtiger Regulator in der Natur darstellt. Es ist im ersten Augenschein brutal und herzlos so vorzugehen, aber es ist nach aller Erfahrung der einzig richtige Weg. Das gilt auch für das Leben im Wasser, wenn auch oft in abgewandelten Vorgehensarten.


----------



## Algon (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Was hat die Natur nur früher ohne uns gemacht?
Zum Glück gibt es uns Menschen ja nun!

|rolleyes
MfG Algon


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Moinsen,

vllt. hab ich das mit dem verbutteten Barschbestand bissche zu unernst gemeint.Sorry.
Ich frage mich aber nur, und das ist wirklich ernst gemeint, bringt ein Hegefischen wirklich was?
Ich meine, wenn man grade in nem Schwarm von 200 Barschen steht.
Da fängt vllt. 15.
Oder sehe ich da was völlig falsch?

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Chrizzi (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> vllt. hab ich das mit dem verbutteten Barschbestand bissche zu unernst gemeint.Sorry.
> Ich frage mich aber nur, und das ist wirklich ernst gemeint, bringt ein Hegefischen wirklich was?
> ...



Wenn das Hegefischen mit einem Netz gemacht wird, kann man gut was erwischen...


----------



## feko (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Hallo,Mit netz ist nicht drinne...werden aber mit mehrern personen es einige Tage mit SChnur und Haken durchführen..
Immer wieder mal,und dann haben wir ja unterstützung von Mister Zander und Herr Aal,aber die müssen noch einziehen.
Habe auch mit nem Bekannten gesprochen,der ist in einem Terrarienverein,die haben dort Kubakrokodile.
Und die fressen sehr gerne Fisch...ob Barsch wird sich erweisen.
Wäre auf jeden Fall sehr schön,und ich hätte ein reines Gewissen.
Mal sehen ob nächstes Jahr dann sich schon was getan hat.
Wenn die Zander sich dann natürlich noch vermehren würden,wäre ja alles Bestens.Der See hat kiesigen festen Grund,durch die Karpfen recht trübes Wasser,beste Bedingungen also...
Gutgewachsene Forellen,abwachsende Barsche,Zander und Aale,was will man mehr.
Ein Vorteil hatte aber die Barschüberpopulation,die Rotfedern haben rekordgröße in dem Teich,die Schleien auch.
Naja,ma sehen was kommt,vill gebe ich nochmal n statement wieviele wir erwischt haben.
lg


----------



## schlotterschätt (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Aaaalso zum Thema:

Die Barsche filetierst Du ! Nämlich so hier . Die Köppe schneide allerdings vorher ab (die werden noch gebraucht) und die übriggebliebenen Karkassen werden auch nicht weggeschmissen.#d
Aus den Köppen (Kiemen rausnehmen) und den Gräten, sowie dem nicht zum filetieren geeigneten Rest (nur ausnehmen und Kiemen entfernen) kochst Du mit 'n bißchen Wurzelgemüse einen anständigen Fischfond. Der is dann Grundstoff für 'ne fantastische Dillsauce.:k Aber dazu später.
Man kann durchaus mit etwas Übung Barsche von 10-15cm filetieren.Is Anfangs 'n bißchen fummelig, jeht aber. Die Filets haben zwar nur die Größe von "Rasierklingen" aber die Masse machts. Die Filets werden dann leicht gesalzen, durch Kaffesahne gezogen, in Semmel- oder Zwiebackmehl gewälzt (Semmelbrösel vorher nochmal durch die Moulinette jagen sonst ist das Zeug zu grob) und in Butterschmalz ausgebacken. Dazu jibt's Butterstulle und viel Bier. Oder aber........
Nachdem Du Köppe, Karkassen und die Winzlinge sorgfältig gewaschen hast, werden die mit 'nem Suppengrün in kaltem Salzwasser anjesetzt und 'ne jute halbe Stunde köcheln jelassen. Dann giesst Du den janzen Kladderadatsch durch ein Küchensieb und hast einen grandiosen Fischfond. Du kannst ihn, wenn es zuviel ist, ohne weiteres einfrieren bzw. machst Dir aus einer bestimmten Menge eine Dillsauce. Dit is janz einfach und jeht so: Den Fischfond mit Mehlschwitze andicken (wennste die nich selber machen kannst, jeht die hier ooch) und wenn die Sauce dann die jewünschte Konsistenz hat, 'ne anständige Fuhre jehackten Dill rin. Feddich !!! Dazu dann Salzkartoffeln und die jebratenen Filetchens und natürlich ooch 'ne Molle.
Juten Appetit !!! 
Ach so, die Schwyzer stehen ooch uff dit Zeug und haben keen Problem damit wenn die Filets kleen sind. Die geben dafür richtig Knete aus und noch mehr Rezepte findeste HIER !

MfG   Schlotterschätt  #h


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Wenn du die Barsche verwerten willst: Räucher,anschliessend  Fleisch abpellen und durch den Fleischwolf drehen-prima Brotaufstrich.
Um auf Dauer gegen die Barsche vorzugehen, währen Zander ideal.
Lebend könnte ich sie gut gebrauchen, der Schwarze hat unseren Barschbestand innerhalb eines Monates vernichtet.
Die Behauptung das die Barsche genetisch degeneriert sind, ist zu 99,99% Unfug - das Wachstum richtet sich nach der vorhanden Nahrung (besonders in den ersten Fresswochen), viele Fische haben dieses "Programm in den Genen" nennt sich Anpassung an die Umwelt, alle "Superwachser" würden Verhungern.


----------



## Seefliege (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

|wavey: @ Schlotterschätt;

über ne pfanne voll barschfilet geht nicht viel ... #6

ansonsten löst die natur das problem mit der verbuttung meist selbst: kannibalismus |licht
nicht umsonst fangen köder im barschdekor besonders gut barsche. :m


----------



## corax (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Kormorane haben immer zwei Beine. Ein Dreibeiniger wäre eine Sensation!
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## bobbl (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Schön panieren und in Butter braten, dazu nen leckeren Kartoffelsalat


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



corax schrieb:


> Kormorane haben immer zwei Beine. Ein Dreibeiniger wäre eine Sensation!
> Gruß
> Hermann



Nach "Farm der Tiere" von Orwell gelten Flügel als Beine |znaika:


----------



## hulkhomer (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



Zusser schrieb:


> ...
> Wichtig: Vor dem Verfüttern an die Katz' unbedingt abkühlen lassen!!
> 
> Grüße aus Zus



Sind ja Zustände wie in den Staaten oder bei Mc Donalds hier


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Alsooo ist ja schon immer das selbe hier. Hier fragt einer was und sobald kommen die C&R Verfechter an. Ich persönlich bin auch für C&R, nehme aber auch mal einen mit. 

Hegefischen wegen Verbuttung sind doch sinnvoll. Aber das verstehen hier ja einige nicht.


@TE: Also wir haben sie immer ausgenommen gewürzt und in Alufolie gewickelt. Ist zwar viel Arbeit, aber schmecken tun sie echt genial.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



Algon schrieb:


> Was hat die Natur nur früher ohne uns gemacht?
> Zum Glück gibt es uns Menschen ja nun!
> 
> |rolleyes
> MfG Algon



Mit völlig von des Menschen Hand unberührten Gewässern wärst du aber als Angler höchst unzufrieden. Schau dir mal an, wie Mitteleuropa vor sagen wir mal 3000 Jahren ausgesehen hat...

...da bedeckten weit und breit Wälder das Land. Die Flüsse waren dementsprechend eingewachsen und randvoll mit Totholz. Vermutlich kam man eh seltens ans Wasser, da Seen und Flüsse von weiträumigem Sumpfgelände gesäumt waren. Sie waren auch verglichen mit heute relativ oligotroph und artenarm, was zur Folge hat, dass sowohl die Stückzahlen, als auch die Größen der einzelnen Individuen ziemlich zu wünschen übrig gelassen haben. Das war Natur pur, aber sicherlich kein paradiesischer Zustand, wie ihn sich ein heutiger Angler vorstellt.

Da es aber heute so ist, wie es nun mal ist, muss man auch anerkennen, dass es ohne regulierende, hegerische Maßnahmen nicht geht.


----------



## feko (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Vor 3000 Jahren hätten wir aber auch keine AAle besetzen müssen #c
Leider gabs da aber auch den Teich net,der is nämlich künstlich #h
lg


----------



## ernie1973 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Ich persönlich würde die Barsche durch den Wolf drehen und als Hundefutter verwerten!

Dann noch einige einfrieren als Köfi-Reserve!

Wenn viele Kleine wegen der Hege raus sollen & müssen, dann wäre das schonmal eine gute Verwendung.

Ansonsten von jedem 2 kleine Filets schneiden - bei 100 Stück lohnt das schon für eine recht stattliche Mahlzeit - dabei würde zwar dekadent viel "Verschnitt" übrig bleiben, was aber auch im Kompost eine sinnvolle Verwertung wäre oder auch nur die Ratten fröhlich lockt - who knows?

Ernie


----------



## Algon (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



Andal schrieb:


> Mit völlig von des Menschen Hand unberührten Gewässern wärst du aber als Angler höchst unzufrieden. Schau dir mal an, wie Mitteleuropa vor sagen wir mal 3000 Jahren ausgesehen hat...


Dann hätte ich einen Speer (von Shimano) und würde Auerochsen jagen. Keine Ahnung wieviel und wir groß die Fische vor 3000Jahren waren und wie die Gewässer aussahen.

MfG Algon


----------



## andy72 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



> Da es aber heute so ist, wie es nun mal ist, muss man auch anerkennen, dass es ohne regulierende, hegerische Maßnahmen nicht geht.



wenn der mensch nicht eingreifen würde dann käme die natur bestimmt auch zu einer lösung !!


----------



## Sneep (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*

Hallo,

ich kann die Aufregung zum großen Teil nicht verstehen.

Eine Hegebefischung ist ein gängiges hegnerisches Mittel.

Die Situation ist wie hier geschildert. Da ist es auch egal was die Natur früher selbst gemacht hätte. Fakt ist, das heute wichtige Glieder in der Nahrungskette fehlen, vor allem die Predatoren an der Spitze.

Es ist überhaupt nichts verwerfliches daran, diese Fische zu entnehmen. Ja, der Hegeberechtigte ist geradezu verpflichtet hier einzugreifen.

Verwerflich wäre es, er erkennt die Situation und handelt nicht.

Hier gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.Die Unblutigste ist das Einbingen von Reisig vor der Laichzeit und das Entfernen des Reisigs mit den Laichbändern daran.

Die wirkungsvollste Methode ist der Einsatz eines Stellnetzes.
Durch die richtige Maschenweite kann man sehr selektiv die Barsche wegfangen. Der Nachteil ist, das doch auch immer ein paar andere Fische im Netz sind. Die so gefangenen Fische sind aber nicht überlebensfähig und müssen verwertet werden.

Das Befischen mit der Angel ist nicht sehr wirksam, aber relativ leicht zu organisieren.

Zur Verwendung bietet sich das Umsetzen in andere Gewässer an. Hier sollte man aber im Vorfeld bei der Behörde klären ob das zulässig ist. 

Da die Barsche aus einem stehenden Gewässer stammen, sollte man sie nicht in ein Fließgewässer setzen, da es hierbei zu großen Verlusten kommen kann.

Auch die Hälterung und die Sauerstoffversorgung müssen sorgfältig geplant und durchgeführt werden.

Zweitbeste Variante ist das schlichte Aufessen des Fanges.

Wer schon einmal Jungbarsche gegessen hat, wird hier nicht empfehlen sie an die Hühner zu verfüttern.

Aber selbst das wäre eine sinnvolle Verwendung.

Alles in allem kein Grund zur Aufregung. 

Das Abschöpfen des Überbestandes ist rechtlich und, wie ich finde, auch moralisch gerechtfertigt, ja sogar geboten.
Und der Fragensteller bemüht sich ja offensichtlich die Tiere sinnvoll zu verwerten.

Er kommt letztlich nur seinen Hegeverpflichtungen nach.

Also was?

Da habe ich mit dem geplanten Besatz von Aalen in das stehende Gewässer mehr Probleme.
Ob die dann dem Wunsch nachkommen zum Raubaal zu mutieren, ist auch noch nicht sicher.


sNeEp


----------



## Algon (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: kleinbarsche verwerten*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich kann die Aufregung zum großen Teil nicht verstehen.


ist doch ganz entspannt hier.:g
Handelt es sich hier um einen künstliches Gewässer, ok. Bei einem natürlichen Gewässer wäre ich da gegen. Immer vorausgesetzt wir reden über einheimische Fische.
Ich kann nicht verstehen das der Mensch immer meint, die Natur ist erst gesund wenn sie Ihm gefällt und/oder er seinen Nutzen draus ziehen kann. 


MfG Algon


----------

